# Monitor schaltet nicht ab... (XP)



## TobGod (24. März 2003)

*??? Plz Help ???*

Das eine Problem gelöst sogleich hat man das Nächste am Hals  
Also: Ich habe meinen Rechner formatiert dann habe ich durch das Windows Update alle Treiber wieder installiert da es ja wegen dem Zertifikat oder so wichtig ist. Wenn ich jetzt den PC neu starte kommt nach dem Bild mit dem Windows wird geladen ( hab winXP ) eine Meldung von meinem Monitor:"OFF-MODE IN 5SEC..." ! Bevor ich den Treiber von mindows hatte, hatte ich den neuesten detonator von nVidia( dabei ging der Monitor immer ganz aus halt nach 5 sek. ) Als ich den von Microsoft runtergeladen habe kommt jetzt immer die Meldung und dann doch auf einmal noch "Willkommen" ( also er geht nicht aus ) Aber trotzdem wüßte ich gerne was damit los ist !? Und wie man das Problem beheben kann !
THX schonmal, Toby !


----------



## dfd1 (25. März 2003)

Das mit der Zertifizierung ist eh zum Teil ein Witz. Nimm den Detenator wieder und ignoriere die fehlende Zertifizierung.


----------



## TobGod (25. März 2003)

aber was habe ich von einem pc wo der monitor aus ist und nicht mehr angeht weil nosignal steht ??


----------



## Paule (25. März 2003)

probier mal im abgesicherten modus zu starten...
vielleicht gehts so, und er läd da die treiber nicht...


----------



## TobGod (26. März 2003)

muss ich dann jedes mal im abgesicherten modus starten ? Und wie komm ich in den Modua ??
THX schonmal, Toby !


----------



## Paule (26. März 2003)

nein , im abgesicherten modus kannst du die graka-treiber neuinstallieren und dann sollte es ja funktionieren...

da kommst du hin , wenn du beim hochfahren "F8" drückst 

Grüße

Paule


----------

